# Power Packer Bagger



## stevieb (Jul 15, 2009)

I found a power packer bagging system on Craigslist, but can't find any info on if it will fit my tractor

Its called Power Packer is a Bolens p/n 6036 & was on a 36" deck that came off a Bolens 2136.

My tractor is a Duratrac 5117H Diesel DGT1700, the deck is a 48" 51048S

Will this bagging system fit my deck? Or will I have to modify anything to make it work? I am a machinist so I could probably make some modifications if needed

I'd love to find the correct 30917 Power packer Plus with the 50922 bagger but I think I'm SOL on that one

anyone know if this will work?

thanks

Steve


----------

